# potential issues in buying a house that is actually two houses?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, so each is tiny 

It's basically a one-room house with a garden opposite which contains what is currently a storeroom, but could presumably be extended a bit to make another (even more diminutive!) house.

As I understand it, there are added costs involved in the purchase (two sets of IMI, registro and escrituras), but after that no extra costs? Both properties are on the same water and electricity meters.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Initially just get copies of the "land registry" listings, house with garden is often one article of habitation and a separate article of rustic (land), if the garden has habitation on it then possibly 3 separate articles or maybe the storeroom on the garden is to be taken as a temporary agricultural shed (officially not habitation).


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. Can the agent supply the land registry listings, or should I go elsewhere?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Why not ask THEM?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

The agent? Yes, sure. I'm pretty sure the storeroom and garden will be together as she mentioned two separate escrituras (and not three).


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

Do you have a lawyer? Better to get things checked out by your own lawyer rather than going along with what the agent tells you. Sorry, I know this is not an answer to your question.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Not yet, it's early days yet. But obviously I will get one nearer the time.


----------

